# CCP 1-4 review and dinner



## thestudent (Feb 24, 2013)

I finally caught something worth sharing with my CCP 1-4. I got it planning to cast some lures but so far the conditions here in North FL have only allowed bait and wait. So for the purpose of the review it's my short to medium distance rod. 

I read some reviews online on the ratings - and I would say that it will sling 1oz but I can't feel the rod load very much. I would say that 2-3 is a great fit and it handles 4oz fine - but you won't be doing any pendulum or OTG casting at that weight. 

It's paired up with a Shimano Stradic FJ 5000 so the combination is a nice lighter-weight outfit, however in hindsight maybe the 6000 would be a better fit. The clearance from the spinner to the rod doesn't leave much room for big hands. 

As far as expectations have gone I think I expected the tip to be a little more sensitive, but that being said - the rod lets me know when a fish is on it. It also has plenty of backbone - I took it to Flagler pier to mess around one morning when the surf was too rough and intentionally hauled a few small whiting and bluefish over the railing using just the rod backbone and it did the lifting without feeling like I was risking anything. 

Now on to the good stuff. I took my uncle in law to the beach last Saturday and hauled in a perfect upper slot red to keep the whiting in the cooler company. He was a VERY inexperiencedsurf fisher - and seemed to have no trouble with the fish or the rod. 

http://i1294.photobucket.com/albums/b614/Carter_Burr_Melvin/redfish_zps9d540eb1.jpg


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Good insights on this rod. If you want to keep the setup light, stick with the 5000FJ. The 6000/8000 size reel shares the same body and are both 20.x oz compared to only 10.x 5000 size. The only Shimano that's in-between a Stradic 5000 and 6000/8000 is the Stella 5000/6000 at 14.x oz.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Nice review Student - I have a similar setup that I use for throwin metal at Spanish, I 've got a Stratic 4000 FH (little less line) on mine and it doe's a great job. I also have one built Conventional with a Akios 551 LSI on it, really nice Bait Rod for Mullet and Pomps. A lot of people are using the CCP 10' 1-4 oz here on Hatteras Island ---- River


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks for the review and the comments guys!!

Tommy


----------



## thestudent (Feb 24, 2013)

Espresso> thanks for the advice on the reel. A larger Stradic does seem to be way too much weight for my purposes on this setup - and I'm sure the Stella is an awesome reel, but I'm in awe of the price... 

River> Sanish are on my bucket list this year. A buddy gave me one he caught in the Nassau sound down here and it was some of the best sushi I've had. It was spectacular cooked too. Any tips you have for finding and targeting them from the beach would be great!

Tommy> I have to say you were great to deal with when purchasing the rod. I will likely be in the market for a larger reel to handle the heaver I'm picking up off the forum here. And I've read quite a bit about the Sakuma line - any comparisons you could make to the standard Suffix 15 I usually get?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Line is a personal thing. I used to fish Suffix until I tried the Sakuma. IMHO the Sakuma has the best overall combination of smaller diameter (most manufacturers under rate their line to get more strength and abrassion resistance), subtle feel with low memory and GREAT casting performance.

Tommy


----------

